# Hello, nice to meet you all



## BorderKelpie (Nov 20, 2015)

I am here to learn about showing mice someday. I'm going to need a hobby as the kids are growing up and won't need me so much. It would be fun to do something for me now.

Even if I am unable to work my way up to showing, I am always happy to learn more about taking care of the four little girls I have now.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all and learning all I can.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hiya, I came here for the same reason (but minus the kids lol) Nice to meet you, I'm sure you'll have great fun learning all about showing


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome. You'll fine were all friendly in the mouse fancy


----------

